# L344 software for the VIP211



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

1 of my 4 VIP211's just got the L344 software update. Don't know what it's suppose to do or fix, but i got it! I can't tell any difference in anything yet.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I got it too. I haven't seen any effects yet.



> 1/15/2007: 1914 Software Version L3.44 for ViP211/DISH411
> 
> Effective Tuesday, January 16th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.44 for the ViP211/DISH411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L3.43 and L3.44 will be the valid software versions for the ViP211/DISH411.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I am praying part of this at least is meant to address the "audio drop" issue with optical cable....I won't keep my fingers crossed though..

Ken


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

khearrean said:


> ....I won't keep my fingers crossed though..
> 
> Ken


Why not?  But, I wouldn't be holding my breath.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Why not?  But, I wouldn't be holding my breath.


You got that right..

Ken


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

I think it fixed the EPG guide for the HD subchannels and for PBS. These now all read correctly.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

intrac said:


> I think it fixed the EPG guide for the HD subchannels and for PBS. These now all read correctly.


Still not there in OKC. I think the EPG for some DMA subchannels was uplinked yesterday. Unrelated to the firmware update.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

The update didn't fix the intermittent 5.1 audio drop. My observation today is, it seems more noticeable now. :nono2:


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

I lost my HDMI output! When I just called these incompetent boobs, they told me that the new software doesn't support the HDMI interface with some TVs! They said I'll just have to wait until their engineers can address the problem. I just want my old software back where everything was fine, but that is not an option! Every time I turn around I find another reason to dump this provider!

JoJo


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

JaguarJoJo said:


> I lost my HDMI output! When I just called these incompetent boobs, they told me that the new software doesn't support the HDMI interface with some TVs! They said I'll just have to wait until their engineers can address the problem. I just want my old software back where everything was fine, but that is not an option! Every time I turn around I find another reason to dump this provider!
> 
> JoJo


Got 3.44 last night and fortunately my HDMI is still working. Havent noticed any changes with the update.


----------



## donutman (Nov 22, 2006)

I too now have L344 firmware. Here's what I've noticed:
1. More Frequent Audio Dropouts Than L343  
2. Jerky Video  
3. More EPG Info for Local Subchannels  
4. Still Have Working HDMI  
5. Still Have Working DD 5.1 Thru HDMI, With "Trick"


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

donutman said:


> I too now have L344 firmware. Here's what I've noticed:
> 1. More Frequent Audio Dropouts Than L343
> 2. Jerky Video
> 3. More EPG Info for Local Subchannels
> ...


I too now have more frequent & longer duration audio drops than with L343. Before the audio drop would be intermittent and last about 1 second. Now the audio can cut out for as much as 2-5 seconds.
I still have HDMI connectivity & haven't noticed the "jerky" video.

Ken


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

khearrean said:


> I too now have more frequent & longer duration audio drops than with L343. Before the audio drop would be intermittent and last about 1 second. Now the audio can cut out for as much as 2-5 seconds.
> I still have HDMI connectivity & haven't noticed the "jerky" video.Ken


Have it and now seeing jerky breakups and so on.Anybody know why and what they're doing about it?


----------

